
Show HN: JobTrial – Try a potential fit, before a fulltime offer - imparvez
http://jobtrial.co
======
ArekDymalski
Congratulations on creating & shipping your 1st product!

My first reactions, in order of appearance - hope they will be helpful in
crafting the UX:

1\. After reading HN title: Why would anyone need a special site for Trial
Period?

2\. After first glance at the site: Aaah, it's only for 3 days. Why so short?
Does the site help the companies make a good decision after these 3 days or is
just a sourcing channel?

3\. After noticing that the jobs aren't dev only: Great! So many job sites are
focused on devs exclusively :)

4\. After clicking "Start trial" link: Why do you want me to sign-in? I didn't
notice this requirement earlier. Why Twitter? Why don't you provide some form
instead?

5\. After attempting to sign in with Twitter: Why do you need so many
permissions? Update my profile? Post Tweets for me? Can I trust you?

6\. After abandoning the sign-in and going back to home page: Aaaah there's
"Pleas sign-in message at the top". It seems I was banner blind 2 minutes ago.
So where is the FAQ, contact info, TOS and other stuff required to form at
least basic level of trust?

So, as in case of many services it was a little emotional roller-coaster
between hope, disillusionment and doubt coming form insufficient information.
Fortunately all of these seem to be quite easy to fix :)

EDIT: A couple more of questions running through my head during the 1st
experience with your site:

1\. How will the trial look like? How much time should I reserve? (it would be
great if such info would be part of Job Posting)

2\. Does "Start trial" mean that I'll be instantly connected to someone?
Should I expect an interview? Are the positins remote or on-site? etc.

3\. Am I right to expect that the trial will be unpaid one?

~~~
imparvez
Thank you so much for taking time and writing this. I haven't really
concentrated much on the UX front :(, intentionally.

2) The thought process behind 3 days was job-seeker could take a 3 day off
from his current workplace and try the new work. 1 or 2 days would be short,
and anything more than 3 days is not feasible from the job-seekers side.

4 & 5) Trial would be provided or requested using your social/public profile
i.e twitter and a personal link (could be linkedin or resume or website). So
asking for twitter and personal link. Email would be needed in the case of a
match between potential employer and employee, I'm sending an introduction on
email to both.

6) Yeah I'll need to work on that and clarify stuff.

Edit:

1) Trial could be decided between you and the employer over email, could be
remote, or physically move to the office.

2) Once any job-seeker says start trial to a posting, it will be shown to the
employer. Using the public profile and the personal link provided employers
shortlist candidates. When they too show an interest, email introduction is
done.

3) This could as well be discussed over the email after the introduction is
made. But I might have to clarify this.

------
imparvez
Hi HN,

I design digital products, and I've always believed Designers should know
code. I've never written code before. Today I'm excited to have built this all
by my own. Over the last 20 days I've learnt several new concepts and pushed
several lines of code.

I did not want to spend much time on the design so chose a very minimal design
after getting inspired by seeing Text-only sites.

I'm interested in knowing your thoughts about the product and of course, any
bugs you come across.

------
lvs
Although there's no serious enforcement, having those three days be
uncompensated has certain legal requirements under labor laws in the US and
some other jurisdictions. In particular, it may be necessary to define the
terminology during that trial period in a very specific way (e.g. a
"trainee"... IANAL).

~~~
imparvez
That's quite interest to know. However I was going to limit myself till the
introductions are made when there's a match. And leave them to discuss the
terms. Like travel/stay/pay etc. Now that you've mentioned this I'll need to
do some reading up. Thanks :)

~~~
lvs
For the US, you probably want to look into the US Supreme Court case Walling
v. Portland Terminal. Generally speaking (again, IANAL), it sounds like the
exemptions have to do with ensuring it's an educational experience that
benefits the trainee more than the employer.

------
xutopia
It's unclear what the profiles are all about. Is it for me as an individual or
my company? Posting something cannot be deleted without sending an email. It's
not ready for use imo....

------
04rob
My only concern before using this as a job seeker would be getting used for
free work and then not hired. Maybe oder the potion to get paid over those 3
days?

------
kcthota
is it a developer posting that I am available for a trial or company posting a
job that they have a job offer?

If it's both ways, as a job seeker I would have to go through each item and
understand if it's a job offer I could try.

The idea is good. But why twitter? why not a simple email? or probably
linkedin is understandable.

~~~
imparvez
Hi,

Its 'Companies list positions and people apply to work with them for 3 days.'

My thought process was that companies will shortlist applicants based on
social/public profile and a personal link (could be linkedin or website).

------
inflam52
Very cool idea. I think this could become a great way for companies/startups
to find really great talent.

------
hellbanner
Are the salary ranges for those 3 days? Or for a year? Either way they seem
too much or too little.

~~~
imparvez
:).. They are Salaries per annum. Seems so little because of the dollar
conversion.

~~~
johnward
I was curious. According to Quora these are the class ranges in India:

Affluent/Rich - Rs. 500,000 p.m and above. Usually businessmen & celebrities.

Upper class - Rs. 200,000 per month to Rs. 500,000 p.m.

Upper middle class- Rs. 50,000 p.m. to Rs. 200,000 p.m.

Middle-Middle class - Rs. 20,000 p.m to Rs. 50,000 p.m.

Lower-middle class - Rs. 10,000 p.m to Rs. 20,000 p.m.

Lower class - Rs. 6,000 per month to Rs. 10,000 per month

Poor - Less than Rs. 6,000 p.m.

By glance $10,000 per year seems like a good average. Which is 661,500 INR per
year or about 55,000 per month.

~~~
imparvez
E-commerce giants in India pay Rs. 1,500,000 - 2,500,000 for a good UX
designer. And developers salaries fall in this range too for
node/angular/scala.

~~~
xoail
Is that per year or month?

~~~
kvprashant
The range of Rs. 1,500,000 - 2,500,000 per 'month' is limited to CXOs of
Indian companies. It's way too high for designers or developers, primarily due
to the cost of living.

